# Sailnet couples?



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Guess I can't make jokes about Navy sailing anymore; Dan just joined Sailnet!

I know MMR & Chuckles; Saltwater Suzi & Larry, are there other couples who both post?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

My wife posted (here on Hersailnet) using my identity a couple years back and created quite a stir with others here thinking she was me with schizophrenia. Since then, in spite of my urging to join under her own identity, she hasn't.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

eryka said:


> Guess I can't make jokes about Navy sailing anymore; Dan just joined Sailnet!
> 
> I know MMR & Chuckles; Saltwater Suzi & Larry, are there other couples who both post?


ADMTROX = xort's better half, and having met them I can attest to that.

Is Dan going to use Cap'nEryka on his signature like MMR uses admiralChuckles on her's or are we supposed to figure out for ourselves who is who?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

He's "wingNwing" - his favorite point of sail because he likes the challenge. Me, I prefer to just relax if I've got the luxury of going downwind, so I tack from broad reach to broad reach. 

He said he wants to e-meet you all before the raftup in June. But now the Navy has decided they need him as early as 26 May, so it may be just me after all.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Mary and I will likely be in Portugal still during the raft up - We are taking up Alex's offer to sail down the coast on Guiletta. We really figured it was a once in a lifetime opportunity. I haven't said anything yet in that thread because I'm not wanting to give that up.
On the other hand, ya'll are practically neighbors, if you ever want to drop in and sail on a catamaran just PM for phone/address info. You can even bring Dan


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanx Chuckles, we'll probably do that, perhaps later in the summer when the air's too light to move our heavy monohull. I've only sailed on a big cat twice and couldn't get used to the very different motion. But that was in the Caribbean in very different sea conditions from the Chesapeake, and I'd love to give it another chance.

Have a great European trip - are you going to post photos when you get back? And will they be photoshopped in Alex's unique style??


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

eryka said:


> Have a great European trip - are you going to post photos when you get back? And will they be photoshopped in Alex's unique style??


I couldn't imagine what you mean, photo's? photoshopping?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

chuck's already a Giu PS victim . . . and apparently proud of it  .


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I asked him to make my avatar based on my actual pic and a pic of a 'cat' that CD posted, so not a victim at all - and yes, I am indeed quite pleased with it. One must admit a certain, how do you say, repulsiveness but on the other hand I'll bet a lot of folks have captured it, and zoomed in


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

It's probably that same, perverse curiousity that makes a person slow down and take a closer look at roadkill as they're driving by it.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Not to hijack the hijack (well, yes, actually), but the Mrs. Reverend is registered as Kilowatt. She doesn't come here often, but then again, I don't much lately either.

BTW her 'name' was courtesy of Sailaway after the Chicago AFOC meet-up, so you may be certain her skin isn't too thin...


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

We both post under Yofy... just to keep everybody good and confused. I guess we're trying to save cyber space or something  We do try to sign off with either Manny or Robyn at the end of the post to clarify.

Robyn


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I think the Ms Wombat posted here under my esteemed name while I was away but she's never had the urge to become a permanent SailNutter herself.

She does lurk occasionally and is a great fan of Alex's videos.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nimfy has her own profile but posts under mine occasionally.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

And I am just a cat that is neither man nor woman but certainly female. What gender the poster actually is is all paws.
Meow.


----------

